# Marathon-WM: wer braucht sie wirklich?



## Principia (4. September 2003)

Leistungssport? Breitensport? Beim Marathon scheiden sich die Geister. Zumindest eins scheint sicher: wahre Marathon-Spezialisten gibt es immer noch nicht. Denn die Sieger(innen) kommen alle aus dem Cross-Country-Sport: Bart Brentjens, Thomas Frischknecht und Carsten Bresser sind Olympiasieger, Weltmeister und Deutsche Meister, Weltcupsieger und auch in der Weltrangliste ordentlich vertreten. Auch Thomas Dietsch kann bei Cross-Country-Rennen ganz vorne mitfahren, hat aber da natürlich bei verwinkelten Kursen vor allem Probleme mit seiner Größe, gleiches gilt wohl auch für den Österreicher Martin Kraler. Jure Golcer ist sowieso ein Allrounder, der auch auf der Straße zu finden. Ist. Wo aber sind die Marathon-Spezialisten geblieben? Mannie Heymans ("Mein Ziel war die afrikanische Meisterschaft"!) landete auf Rang 24, Thomas Frauenschuh auf 26, Daniel Paradis auf 31, Karl Platt auf 55, Mark-Timo Weichert auf 65 und der Träger des Deutschen Marathon-Pokals Daniel Gathof gar nur auf Platz 70. Selbst BIKE-Redakteur und Buchautor Christoph Listmann musste sich mit Rang 84 zufrieden geben - und war gerade mal vier Minuten schneller als die schnellste Frau Maja Wloszcowska - im Cross-Country-Weltcup 2003 derzeit immerhin auf Rang 8 zu finden - und das mit 19 Jahren! Die Zweitplatzierte Magdalena Sadlecka war beim Weltcup in St. Wendel 5. - und vor einer Woche bei den Cross-Country-Europameisterschaften 10. Sie allen fuhren einer Sandra Klose (mit Unterstützung von Thomas Nicke) und Birgit Jüngst davon, die ja im Cross-Country auch nicht so schlecht sind. Dahinter aber wieder eine ganz Reihe Cross-Country-Damen: Petra Henzi, Alexandra Hober, Regina Marunde und Jacquline Mourao. Erfolgreiche Langstrecken-Spezialistinnen wie Lesley Tomlinson (19., TransAlp-Siegerin), Alexandra Rosenstiel (20., ehem. Transalp-Siegerin), Andrea Michels-Smith (26., Siegerin der UCI World Marathon Series), Gretchen Reeves (32., Transalp-Siegerin), Daniela Bargholt (45.) und Vanessa Barrera (50. - mit eineinhalb Stunden Rückstand auf die Siegerinnen, ehem. Hobby-Weltmeisterin) sind weit abgeschlagen. 

Das lag sicher nicht an der zu kurzen Strecke: für die Damen war sie unbestritten lang genug (die Fahrzeiten lagen schließlich bereits ab Platz 14 bei über fünf Stunden), doch auch die Herren zeigten sich beeindruckt von der schweren Strecke. Frischknecht: "Keiner hätte hier länger fahren wollen!". 

Für die Spitzen-Marathon-Fahrer ging der Schuss einer Marathon-WM nach hinten los. Keiner konnte sich wirklich vorne platzieren - das Vorurteil, die meisten Marathonisti, die auf Sieg fahren, seien gescheiterte Cross-Country-Fahrer, wurde mal wieder eindrucksvoll bestätigt. 

Dass Marathon aber auch trotz weitgehend sehr guter Organisation für die Rennteilnehmer auch als Weltmeisterschaft eine Disziplin für Breitensportler mit Leistungsanspruch ist, zeigte sich in vielen Kleinigkeiten am Rande: 

- Trotz weit über 100 Kontrollposten gab es kaum Informationen von der Strecke, Zwischenzeiten genauso wenig wie Positionen beim Zieleinlauf - geschweige denn eine Videoleinwand oder zumindest eine Anzeigetafel...
während die Sprints der Profis in der Gasse neben den Photographen endeten, rasten gleich mehrere Hobby-Sportler in den Photographenpulk 15 Meter hinter der Ziellinie (na gut, dass passierte dann auch Petra Henzi und Alexandra Hober) ...
-irgendein (Ost-)-Deutscher fragte gegen 18:00 Uhr im Pressezentrum an, ob es denn nicht eine Urkunde über die Teilnahme gäbe...
- während der Siegerehrung (um 15:00 Uhr) kamen immer noch Fahrer ins Ziel - genau zwischen Podium und Tribüne...
- auch am heutigen Mittwoch sind die Ergebnisse der ersten Marathon-Weltmeisterschaft noch nicht in der UCI-Datenbank eingepflegt
- es gibt auch am heutigen Mittwoch (vier Tage nach dem WM-Marathon) noch kein offizielles Gesamtergebnis der UCI World Marathon Series


Und auch generell ist zu fragen: war es wirklich eine Weltmeisterschaft? "Ja, aber..." muss die Antwort lauten. Zwar waren tatsächlich Teilnehmer aus allen Kontinenten vertreten, aber das Gros stellte selbst an der Spitze die Europäer. Der Kanadier Geoffrey Kabush war der beste Nicht-Europäer auf Rang 23, direkt gefolgt vom Namibier Mannie Heymans. Südamerika war mit dem Mauricio Silva Cristobal Ibacete auf Rang 63 vertreten, Asien mit dem Kasachen Yengenny Yakovlev (112.) und Ozeanien mit dem Neuseeländer Mark Leishman (127.). Bei den Damen sieht die Bilanz zwar ein wenig besser aus, was aber am allgemein schwach besetzten Damenfeld gelegen haben mag: So erreichte die Brasilianierin Jacqueline Mourao Platz 8, die Kanadierin Lesley Tomlinson Platz 19, die Neuseeländerin Susy Pryde Rang 25 und die Südafrikanerin Hanlie Booyens Rang 47. Aber deswegen von einer richtigen Weltmeisterschaft zu sprechen, scheint übertrieben zu sein. 

Für wen also waren diese ersten Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften?
- für die Marathon-Profis: wohl kaum, denn die gingen gnadenlos unter
- für die Cross-Country-Profis: die machten wohl mit, um Weltranglisten-Punkte zu ergattern
- für die Breitensportler: wer bereit ist, für 78 km 85 Euro Startgeld zu zahlen, um dann sagen zu können "Ich war WM-Teilnehmer" ... bitte! 
- für die UCI: die verstießen damit sogar gegen ihr eigenes Reglement, "nach Möglichkeit" nicht mehr als drei Weltmeisterschaften, Weltcups und Kontinentale Meisterschaften aufeinander folgen zu lassen: mit Marathon-EM, Cross-Country-EM, Marathon-WM und Cross-Country-WM sowie dem Weltcup-Finale in Kaprun sind es sogar fünf ... 
- für die nationalen Verbände: na ja, ein paar dürften sich über die zusätzlichen Punkte in der Weltrangliste schon freuen - die meisten sich wohl aber ärgern
- für die Industrie: vielleicht, weil jetzt alle sehen konnten, dass man am besten mit einem Scott-Genius-Fully gewinnt. 
- für die Teams: zumindest wenn sie vorne dabei waren und nicht gerade das Nationaltrikot trugen ... 


Braucht man also Marathon-Weltmeisterschaften? Man wird sehen, was die nächsten Jahre bringen...


----------



## rigger (4. September 2003)

wie wäre es denn die verschiedenen serien klar zu trnnen, das heisst die fahrer die in der CC-WM mitfahren dürfen nicht in der Marathon WM mitfahren!
Aber ich glaube die CCler kommen bald in der M-WM eh nich mehr mit, weil die nur noch 29" mit semislick gewohnt sind und mit nem "Normalem" MTB nich mehr klarkommen!    

greetz Nils


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thömu (4. September 2003)

Obwohl Thomas Dietsch auch Cross Country Rennen fährt, ist er der Marathonspezialist . Ohne den Defekt hätte er das Rennen auch gewonnen.
Auch Mauro Bettin würde ich als Marthonspezialist bezeichnen. Für Daniel Paradis war die Strecke wohl technisch zu schwierig. Und nur eine Woche nach dem Grand Raid Cristalp (die wahre WM) war er wohl nicht genügend erholt.

Bei den Frauen fehlt leider die beste Marathonfahrerin der Saison, Andrea Huser, verletzungshalber. Ich bin überzeugt, dass sie auf dieser Strecke, als zweifache Sunbike Ticiono Siegerin, nicht zu schlagen gewesen wäre.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der WM Marathon vor allem etwas für Hobbybiker, welche sich mit den Profis messen wollen. Cross Country Rennen sind für Hobbyfahrer zu intensiv.
Und wenn eine WM in Europa stattfindet ist es normal, dass die grosse Mehrheit der Startenden auch aus Europa ist.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (4. September 2003)

Zwar haben Frischi & Co die meisten ihrer Spitzenplazierungen im CC errungen. Doch wenn sie ab und zu mal bei einem Marathon gestartet sind, kamen auch Topergebnisse dabei raus, z. B. :
Frischi: 2001 Sieger beim Swiss Bike Masters
Bart: 2002 Sieger beim Swiss Bike Masters, 2003 TAC
Carsten: 2002+2003 Sieger beim Transalp (wobei ich die TAC mangels genügend Konkurrenz nicht unbedingt als Referenz hernehmen möchte)
Daniel Paradis: sein schlechtes Abschneiden kann auch daran liegen, daß er eine Woche zuvor beim Cristalp siegte. So schnell erholt sich auch kein Profi.

Mädels:
tja, in der Tat, die beiden Polinnen gehören nicht unbedingt zum Marathonzirkus. Wie hätte es ausgesehen, wenn die beiden schweizer Vorzeigedamen Steiner/Huser gestartet wären? Ansonsten war das Ergebnis jedoch eher normal, vergleicht man die diesjährigen Zeiten bei anderen Marathons.
Reeves/Tomlinson sind zwar beim Transalp gut, aber auch nur mangels adäquater Konkurrenz.
Barrera z.b. hatte schon lange kein vorzeigbares Ergebnis mehr.

Meine Meinung: hier waren erstmalig viele Athleten an einem Ort versammelt. Die meisten Marathons werden aufgrund von terminlichen Überschreitungen nur von einem kleineren Kreis von Topathleten bestritten. Manch einer macht das vielleicht sogar aus Taktik, so nach dem Motto: aha, Herr Bettin startet hier, dann starte ich mal lieber beim anderen Event. Somit kann es keinen Vergleich geben. Zeitvergleiche über Jahre hinweg sind auch nicht unbedingt aussagekräftig, da oft die Tagesform bzw. auch die jeweiligen Strecken- und Wetterverhältnisse zu berücksichtigen sind.
Und wenn plötzlich viele gleich starke Fahrer aufeinandertreffen, kommt es halt dazu, daß manch guter Fahrer auf Platz 50 durchgereicht wird. Eigentlich ganz normal. Die Zeitabstände waren ja nicht sehr groß.

Allerdings bin ich auch der Meinung, daß ein 'richtiger' Marathon mindestens ~120km und +4000Hm aufweisen sollte. Problematisch ists dann für die Organisation. Wo bitte findet man geeignete Strecken? (sowohl fahrer- als auch zuschauerfreudlich!) Soll man lieber 2 Runden runden fahren? Soll man nur 100 Topathleten starten lassen, weil sich ansonsten das Rennen unendlich in die Länge zieht?

Für wen diese WM nun letztendlich diente? Keine Ahnung. Im Prinzip ein ganz gewöhnlicher, kürzerer Marathon so wie er mittlerweilen an jedem Wochenende stattfindet. Allerdings mit einem hochkarätigeren Starterfeld.

Bzgl. Berichterstattung im TV kann man auch nur Negatives berichten. Es kommen mit Bresser+Klose 2 Deutsche aufs WM-Trepperl und in ARD/ZDF/Eurosport sendet man ausführlichst die Leichtathletik-WM, etwas weniger ausführlich die Ruder-WM. Vom angeblichen Massensport Rad-Marathon wird nichts veröffentlicht - trotz der guten Leistung von T-Mobile-Fahrer Bresser.

 Jörg


----------



## Bullit (4. September 2003)

Guten Tag zusammen,
die umfassende Kritik ist sicher berechtigt,doch da es sich um die Premiere gehandelt hat,mag man einige mildernde Umstände nachsehen.Der organisatorische Aufwand ist sicher nicht ohne,und heute renommierte Veranstaltungen liessen in den Kinderschuhen auch stark zu wünschen übrig,bei einer WM sollte das aber zugegebenermassen professioneller ablaufen.Doch die Notwendigkeit und Wertigkeit der Veranstaltung lässt sich meiner Meinung nach allein an der Startliste festmachen,und gerade das gemischte Feld aus CC- und Marathonspezialisten sprach für ein interessantes Rennen.Ausschlaggebend für Frischis Erfolg war sicher die,für die richtigen Langstreckler,zahlenmässig unspektakuläre Distanz mit spärlichen HM,sicher kam ihm auch der technische Anspruch und sein Material zu gute.Ich denke aber er,sowie Brentjens und Bresser sind keine klassischen CC-Spezialisten,alleine schon des Alters wegen,und ihre Vorbereitung war auch sehr speziell ausgerichtet.Und meine Vorredner haben es ja schon gesagt,es hätte mit Dietsch ja auch die Langsteckenreferenz schlechthin gewonnen,doch er wurde wie schon so oft ausgebremst.Ich hätte auch Paradis unter den ersten fünf erwartet,doch Vérbier-Grimentz hing ihm anscheinend noch ziemlich in den Beinen.Wie schon von vielen festgestellt:eine Strecke mit mindestens ca.5 1/2 Std. Siegerzeit,4000 Hm und technisch ausgewogen,liesse den Bewerb noch deutlich attraktiver werden.

Schönen Tag noch,

bullit


----------



## darkdesigner (6. September 2003)

Naja, man kann es so oder so sehen. Ich persönlich hätte gerne daran teilgenommen auch wenn es viel Kohle für wenig Kilometer war. Da hat man halt was für die Enkel, nich... 
Warum nun die Marathon-Spezies wie ein Karl Platt z.B. nix gerissen haben? Am besten mal ihn selbst fragen, oder?

Im ganzen MTB-Zirkus drehen die Leute eh wegen nächsten Jahres durch. Ich sag nur Olympia-Tickets, da prügeln sich die hundert Besten aus jedem Land um max. 5 Startplätze. Und jeder will dabei sein...

Ich schau es mir im TV an, ja, ja wenn nicht gerade im Synchronschwimmen die Qualifikation übertragen wird, kotz 
dd


----------



## Plasmo (6. September 2003)

Der Karl Platt war sowieso nich in seiner Form und hatte schon seit Riva mit Formminderung zu kämpfen.


Ciao.


----------

